# Dataton Trax Mac



## Pete W (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello people!
I am trying to put together a multi-projector show and am on the hunt for long defunkt Dataton Trax software for mac. Any help with the hunt would be greatly appreciated.

I incorrectly called it Datatron in the thread, it's actually DATATON (Thanks Ron)


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 23, 2016)

Pete W said:


> Hello people!
> I am trying to put together a multi-projector show and am on the hunt for long defunkt Datatron Trax software for mac. Any help with the hunt would be greatly appreciated.


Wasn't the product called Dataton, without an R in there, and wasn't it from a company in Sweden? I'm remembering it but only just. Where's CB's resident curmudgeon when we need him? Calling @derekleffew 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## RonHebbard (Nov 23, 2016)

Pete W said:


> Hello people!
> I am trying to put together a multi-projector show and am on the hunt for long defunkt Datatron Trax software for mac. Any help with the hunt would be greatly appreciated.


Hi @PeteW Google https://www.dataton.com/ without any R in it and the company should pop up.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Pete W (Nov 23, 2016)

RonHebbard said:


> Wasn't the product called Dataton, without an R in there, and wasn't it from a company in Sweden? I'm remembering it but only just. Where's CB's resident curmudgeon when we need him? Calling @derekleffew
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


Thanks Ron, can't edit the thread title.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 23, 2016)

Thread title edited. 

Being an AVL guy, I always looked down upon Dataton. Until the one time I used it. Then I liked it. Then slide projectors became extinct.

I think I may have confused Dataton and Arion. The system I used had little boxes that hung off the backs of the projectors. Thusly,



One neat thing is they daisy-chained with RJ-11 cords.


----------



## Pete W (Nov 23, 2016)

Ha ha, I am trying to make an AVL coyote lead the dance , the dataton Pax is the translator. Hopefully a happy marriage, but ideally I'd like to be able to programme on a computer via Trax software


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 24, 2016)

You may contact Mike Fahl, who I believe is the creator/programmer of Trax and is now at pixilab.se
Alternatively, post a thread in the Dataton.com forum as he and others occasionally answer questions there as well. Never owned one, but I recall the Trax software worked with a unit called Smartpax so that may be required for the Trax software to communicate with devices.

FYI, I still have a Dataton Transpax+ unit and 5-6 units of PAX Dissolve units with connection adapters for Kodak EktaIII projectors. The Transpax+ is the unit to translate the code for AVL/Electrosonics/Arion to Dataton's own code for the PAX Dissolve units to work.

ThomasL


----------



## Pete W (Nov 24, 2016)

ThomasL said:


> You may contact Mike Fahl, who I believe is the creator/programmer of Trax and is now at pixilab.se
> Alternatively, post a thread in the Dataton.com forum as he and others occasionally answer questions there as well. Never owned one, but I recall the Trax software worked with a unit called Smartpax so that may be required for the Trax software to communicate with devices.
> 
> FYI, I still have a Dataton Transpax+ unit and 5-6 units of PAX Dissolve units with connection adapters for Kodak EktaIII projectors. The Transpax+ is the unit to translate the code for AVL/Electrosonics/Arion to Dataton's own code for the PAX Dissolve units to work.
> ...


Thank Thomas, most helpful.


----------



## ACalleja (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi, this is Alvaro from Spain and I am specialist in show control. 
I found this thread looking for some other info.. I think I can help because years ago I had to translate a couple of shows from Trax to a newer control system. 
You can contact me through a private message so we can discuss exactly what you need. 
Regards


----------

